# 15 Days On The Road!!



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, we are off on our 15 day journey througout the Southeast. Our progress will be documented as our signature map changes, we are adding a new as we visit.

Our trip will take us to campgrounds in Arkansas, Louisianna, Mississippi, Alabama, Florida, Georgia and probably Tennessee, with a siginificant amount of time spent in the Orlando and Daytona areas.

I will be posting my review of each campground in the appropriate forum for everyone to read and hopefully benefit from.

Our plans are fluid and we are not exactly sure how long we are staying in each location, the only thing we do know is that I have to be in Daytona for business on the 10th.

Take care,

Paul


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Travel safe !! What a great opportunity.

Will you be staying at Fort Wilderness in Orlando?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Travel safe !! What a great opportunity.
> 
> Will you be staying at Fort Wilderness in Orlando?


No we are staying at Clerbrook in Clermont, FL. Much less expensive and has other activities for the kids, pool, etc.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> Travel safe !! What a great opportunity.
> 
> Will you be staying at Fort Wilderness in Orlando?


No we are staying at Clerbrook in Clermont, FL. Much less expensive and has other activities for the kids, pool, etc.
[/quote]
Cant wait to read your write up on that CG. I was wondering what the other CG's in the Orlando were like.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip! Have fun

Daytona on the tenth. The shuttle is scheduled to launch 7 am on the 13 th. If you ve never seen it, I would consider sticking around.

http://www.nasa.gov/missions/highlights/schedule.html

John

I am planning to see the launch for the second time when it launches in Aug


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

If you need any info on Flordia Campgrounds, send me a PM, a have been to tons in Florida. Off the top of my head I would say stop at Florida Caverns (off I-10) if only to see the only caverns in Florida and it is neat. I would also suggest Stephen Foster state park close to the intersection of I-10 and !-75, Wekiwa Springs state park is north of Orlando off of I-4 on the way to Daytona and has a great spring to swim in, Gamble Rogers state park in Flagler Beach (30 minutes north of Daytona and right on the ocean) if there is an opening, Anastasia state park in St. Augustine where you have to see the Castille de San Marcos, and so many more that I could go on forever. Safe travels.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What?? No New Jersey?!?!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

MO7Bs said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul
[/quote]

Is he really? Wow! What an honor to play in DC! My oldest LOVED it there, he's a history nut and future senator, I'm sure of it! I'd love to meet your family...and DC is just a stones throw away from me...ok...maybe 2 or 3 stones. Keep us in mind and maybe a few of us can find a great place to hang out for a while.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MO7Bs said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul
[/quote]
Well that's great to hear, Paul!!! The phone lines from NH to NJ are clear. Or better yet, maybe we'll have that long talked about Rally at Wolfwood!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have a great trip and be safe!!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul
[/quote]
Well that's great to hear, Paul!!! The phone lines from NH to NJ are clear. Or better yet, maybe we'll have that long talked about Rally at Wolfwood!!
[/quote]

Rally at Wolfwood?!?!?!? You may live to wonder if you really should have typed that!!!









But that would be awesome!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MO7Bs said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul
[/quote]
Well that's great to hear, Paul!!! The phone lines from NH to NJ are clear. Or better yet, maybe we'll have that long talked about Rally at Wolfwood!!
[/quote]

Rally at Wolfwood?!?!?!? You may live to wonder if you really should have typed that!!!









But that would be awesome!!








[/quote]

I surely can't (WON'T) take credit for the original idea (ERIC!!!!) but Wolfwood has, in fact, been offered for a dry rally (calm down now...I meant DRY CAMPING). You let us know when you're heading east ... and we'll start planning!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul
[/quote]
Well that's great to hear, Paul!!! The phone lines from NH to NJ are clear. Or better yet, maybe we'll have that long talked about Rally at Wolfwood!!
[/quote]

Rally at Wolfwood?!?!?!? You may live to wonder if you really should have typed that!!!









But that would be awesome!!








[/quote]

I surely can't (WON'T) take credit for the original idea (ERIC!!!!) but Wolfwood has, in fact, been offered for a dry rally (calm down now...I meant DRY CAMPING). You let us know when you're heading east ... and we'll start planning!
[/quote]
Next summer !! Were on our way !!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> What?? No New Jersey?!?!


Good news Jersey Girl...

Next year. My son's marching band is playing in the Memorial Day parade in DC next year and we are using it as an excuse to tour the NE.

Maybe we can get together for a chat.

Paul
[/quote]
Well that's great to hear, Paul!!! The phone lines from NH to NJ are clear. Or better yet, maybe we'll have that long talked about Rally at Wolfwood!!
[/quote]

Count us in!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Uh oh, Wolfie s been making that offer for quite a while. It would be fun to do. Wonder if the friend with the hot air balloon would do a flyover.

Sounds like, if you set a date, they will come. 2010 at Wolfies


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmm...let me see...

He marches on Memorial Day, May 31, 2010, so we could be in NH by the 2nd week of June. We would like a few days to spend with the boys in DC and our son is in the Navy at Norfolk, VA.

How does that work?

Paul

Wolfie..sure your ready for this?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MO7Bs said:


> Hmmm...let me see...
> 
> He marches on Memorial Day, May 31, 2010, so we could be in NH by the 2nd week of June. We would like a few days to spend with the boys in DC and our son is in the Navy at Norfolk, VA.
> 
> ...


NO!!









Actually, Paul - we have a HUGE picnic the Saturday of Father's Day weekend. Lat year that was June 16th. This year it's June 20th. No idea when it is next year. Can you be here, then??? Not a Rally, per se ..... (HINT: NOT gonna have a rally of Outbackers in these fields _BEFORE_ the picnic







)


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmm...let me see...
> 
> He marches on Memorial Day, May 31, 2010, so we could be in NH by the 2nd week of June. We would like a few days to spend with the boys in DC and our son is in the Navy at Norfolk, VA.
> 
> ...


NO!!









Actually, Paul - we have a HUGE picnic the Saturday of Father's Day weekend. Lat year that was June 16th. This year it's June 20th. No idea when it is next year. Can you be here, then??? Not a Rally, per se ..... (HINT: NOT gonna have a rally of Outbackers in these fields _BEFORE_ the picnic







)
[/quote]

Believe me...I completely understand what you're saying. We have a similar gathering planned on our place for the 4th, and wouldn't want that kind of traffic on our place just before that either.

But I could not stretch my vacation out that far, I'm lucky to get 2 weeks off in a row, it is a perk of being a pharmacist that Wally World even gives me more than one week at a time.

Why can't we just plan something at a park close to you? My DW really wants to visit NH, she has always had it on her list of places to see.

This way, your fields are fine and we all have sewer hookups!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe I can talk the NE crew into pushing the Spring Rally into June. Either way - we will definitely camp together - in NH - while you're here!! NO WAY am I gonna be responsible for disappointing Mrs.MO7Bs


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Maybe I can talk the NE crew into pushing the Spring Rally into June. Either way - we will definitely camp together - in NH - while you're here!! NO WAY am I gonna be responsible for disappointing Mrs.MO7Bs


You're smart, very smart...she's happy, or I'm not!!!









We are already looking forward to seeing that part of the country, and meeting both of you, and the others if possible. We are new to this type of travel, but feel like we have 'come home' in a way. Does that make sense?

Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MO7Bs said:


> Maybe I can talk the NE crew into pushing the Spring Rally into June. Either way - we will definitely camp together - in NH - while you're here!! NO WAY am I gonna be responsible for disappointing Mrs.MO7Bs


You're smart, very smart...she's happy, or I'm not!!!









We are already looking forward to seeing that part of the country, and meeting both of you, and the others if possible. We are new to this type of travel, but feel like we have 'come home' in a way. Does that make sense?

Paul
[/quote]

Right there with you! 3 yrs ago, the idea of pulling a camper scared the &^%$ out of me. Kath wouldn't drive it .... but was even more nervous as the passenger. Last year we hauled out and back to the Tetons, via Ontario on the way back, and had the time of our lives. Well, OK, Africa really wins _that_ prize .... but we had a wonderful time, loved every minute of it, and are heading to Northern Ontario (James Bay) this summer for 2 weeks on the road. No question - this new world is addictive!!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> Hmmm...let me see...
> 
> He marches on Memorial Day, May 31, 2010, so we could be in NH by the 2nd week of June. We would like a few days to spend with the boys in DC and our son is in the Navy at Norfolk, VA.
> 
> ...


Paul, sounds like a couple of great trips you have planned for '09 and '10. Let me know if you're coming to the Norfolk area, it would be great to get together if possible. Have a great time.

Brad


----------

